# Phoetalia pallida(Pallid cockroach)



## Herp13 (May 20, 2007)

So, i'm thinking about getting a bunch(40) but don't know a whole lot about their care requirments. Does anyone have any advice and or pictures of their set-ups?

-Eric


----------



## Matt K (May 20, 2007)

#1. They are easy.
#2. Be prepared for a potential pest specie- they can live indoors.
#3. They are pretty cool and underappreciated in the hobby I think.
#4. Nymphs can be small enough to fit through some screen, so you need pinholes in your container or paper screen.
#5.  What number am I on now?  Oh yeah, they are easy.
#6. They do like plenty of cover, objects to climb, dont startle them when you open thier home for anything because they can fly and climb surfaces quickly.
#7. Dont make lists that are numbered unless you have a sense of humor.

-Best,
Matt K

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Herp13 (May 20, 2007)

So they are basically a lot like nivea. I'm guessing the same set up too?

-Eric


----------



## Matt K (May 21, 2007)

More or less, except nivea nymphs dont like to climb, they bury.  Pallida nymphs (at least mine) like to congregate together, and often on the underside of somewhere higher up.  They do grow relatively quickly, too.  If you are going to buy them from who I think you will get some really nice specimens....


----------



## Herp13 (May 21, 2007)

Olivia, she has good selection and price.

-Eric


----------



## Gsc (May 21, 2007)

Herp13,  You should invest in the ALLPETS ROACHES book...it has alot of information about culturing many of the species you have been interested in and posting threads about latley... VERY GOOD INFO!  

Graham


----------



## Herp13 (May 21, 2007)

Maybe i'll get it when i order the roaches.

-Eric


----------



## Matt K (May 21, 2007)

I agree.  Every roach keeper should have that book....its worth every nickle.  If you are keeping roaches other than for feeders, its a must have.
Allpet Roaches
click this link:
http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/index.html#roaches


----------



## Herp13 (May 21, 2007)

Well, i'm not getting it this time, but soon hopefully

-Eric


----------

